# 2004 sentra rear coil over



## teamabsolute (Feb 28, 2004)

hey, i just put a set of skunk2 coilovers on a friends o4 sentra and on the rear did everything the tech guy said to do but there is a bad thumping noise when driving. Sounds like broken shock but thats not it. any pics or detailed instruction would be appreciated. thanks


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=48747


there's generally a reason coilovers like that are so cheap.


You get what you pay for. Let this be a lesson learned. Take them off and put stock springs back on. Also, read that thread and pass the information along to him. I'm going to keep this open for a short time longer.


----------



## teamabsolute (Feb 28, 2004)

*cool*



chimmike said:


> http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=48747
> 
> 
> there's generally a reason coilovers like that are so cheap.
> ...


 Cool but still could use a pic or digram, thanx for your help


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

Why.....the rears are easier to install than the fronts.


----------



## teamabsolute (Feb 28, 2004)

*i realize that*



chimmike said:


> Why.....the rears are easier to install than the fronts.


Yes i realize that but what the tech at skunk2 said to do does not have a way to center the top of the spring. sorry for not being the smartest guy, but would like to know the correct procedure


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

If the coilovers cost less than $300, take them off and throw them away. Sounds to me like they weren't specifically designed for the b15 chassis, and just sort of thrown on and sold to get a foot in the Spec V market.


----------

